# Packaging Overkill?



## JimDawson (Mar 29, 2017)

This is the box they were shipped in.  The caliper is there for scale.




I ordered a couple of special computer batteries, standard CR2032, but have mounting tabs spot welded on.
Here they are:



I understand that lithium batteries can be dangerous, but.............


----------



## JPigg55 (Mar 29, 2017)

I bet finding the package inside was like trying to find the toy at the bottom of a cereal box !!!  LOL


----------



## darkzero (Mar 29, 2017)

Only those 2 batteries were shipped in that big box? I hear of large/strong neodymium magnets being sjipped in large boxes but that is too funny.

That box looks like the same size my 18" vernier calipers with wood case arrived in today!


----------



## brino (Mar 29, 2017)

hmmmm........I've had 4 windshield wipers delivered in a box about that size.
what a waste!
-brino


----------



## ScrapMetal (Mar 29, 2017)

I think they need that size of box to put all the warning stickers on.   Madness!

-Ron


----------



## JimDawson (Mar 29, 2017)

darkzero said:


> Only those 2 batteries were shipped in that big box?



Yup 



ScrapMetal said:


> I think they need that size of box to put all the warning stickers on.   Madness!
> 
> -Ron



Maybe that's why.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Mar 30, 2017)

_Good thing you did not order a case of those. _
_**G**_


----------



## RandyM (Mar 30, 2017)

Yeah I agree, a bit over the top on this one. Problem is, I have so many times seen just the opposite, not enough packaging, especially the large heavy items tearing the box and parts missing or damaged.


----------

